# Rising x Rydeen



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2012)

*Rising x Rydeen*
​


			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Shimonone Takara, young weird healthy boy, always wanted to be "strange" human. "Strange" humans are people who have an extraordinary power that can't be used by normal people. One day, Takara meets a woman named Aria who belongs to an organization. What did she want with him? Will Takara successfully become a "strange" being?




*Genre:* Sci-fi, School Life, Comedy, Supernatural


Ch.1

Never a fan of the character with useless powers, but it's a different situation if he isn't the only one


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, that was_ unique_


----------



## hadou (Jun 17, 2012)

It has ben a long time since I laughed from reading a series; it was really funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm guessing that slime is not the final form of his super powers since it just awakened but as it does take shape, it will probably lead to even more interesting scenarios


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2012)

i believe this statement is usable here:

"I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2012)

If I were that guy I'd want to make sure no one knew what my power was. Not as a strategic method but just because I'd die of embarrassment. xD


----------



## Wrath (Jul 1, 2012)

So, since it's a given that the hero is always powerful in some way, no matter how useless their powers seems at the beginning, how do you guys think Takara is going to make it up to A Rank?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2012)

Wrath said:


> So, since it's a given that the hero is always powerful in some way, no matter how useless their powers seems at the beginning, how do you guys think Takara is going to make it up to A Rank?



think Mx0. he'll have to be as tactical as they come


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2012)

That's one way to end a chapter 
If lil miss tsundere can upgrade her abilities from stun gun to lightning bolt, it'll be interesting to see how the MC's splooge spray evolves.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2012)

^He's got a long way to go but I'm interested in seeing what slime can turn into when upgraded to another class.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 6, 2012)

I honestly can't wait for the day he can control his "Sploogebending"


----------



## Wrath (Aug 6, 2012)

...why did the school nurse end up covered in the gel? I mean, I know _why_, but why would he think the best way of demonstrating his power was to spray her with it?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 6, 2012)

Reading this thread has both confused and aroused me.

Guess I'll have to read the manga to see why.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2012)

It seems based on the fight with the fire girl, that maybe he has either negate or healing properties; she had bandages and then when she was covered in slime they said something about being healed

but I have to admit that is gimped, she has fire, and I imagine she can upgrade to A easily like the lighting girl; and he has slime, I guess if he can upgrade it to complete control , it would be like he was a master of water except it was thicker , but still thats gimped


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 9, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> It seems based on the fight with the fire girl, that maybe he has either negate or healing properties; she had bandages and then when she was covered in slime they said something about being healed
> 
> but I have to admit that is gimped, she has fire, and I imagine she can upgrade to A easily like the lighting girl; and he has slime, I guess if he can upgrade it to complete control , it would be like he was a master of water except it was thicker , but still thats gimped



So the girls are the ones that are going to fight and he's going to 'heal' them by shooting his goop all over their sexy teenage bodies?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2012)

well like I said if he can control his slime completely ala water, he could potentially negate all their attacks, drown them, or attack with physical force , but seems to me unless something is learned about the slime he will be a support role , sigh


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2012)

So, is this worth reading? of course considering there aren?t many chapters out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> So, is this worth reading? of course considering there aren?t many chapters out



It really depends on your preferences. I personally like waiting until at least a Volumes worth of material is out before I decide to give a series a try. I know that sounds weird coming from a person who make threads on new series that typically have 1 or 2 chapters out but that's my usual stance.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent, we're getting to the real meat of the story now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2012)

Now that Sanagi has joined the group, the team's first mission can now get underway. I'm still trying to figure out how the protag's ability could ever be useful in combat but I'm hoping the mangaka comes up with something really creative xDD


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Now that Sanagi has joined the group, the team's first mission can now get underway. I'm still trying to figure out how the protag's ability could ever be useful in combat but I'm hoping the mangaka comes up with something really creative xDD


Right now I'd rate it as much more useful than the ability to generate a candle's worth of fire. We already know that it's slippery, so it can be useful to make people fall over, but I'd wager it'd also be good for distracting and blinding people. Plus he can produce a lot of it, from any part of his body, and it seems like he might be able to project it quite far from himself.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

^I dont like this team idea; I want to see the MC became powerful in his own right to rival the lighting girl, not be some lame support character which would tend to be the direction this manga is going with the team angle


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 3, 2012)

Well bukkake man and self immolation girl sounds like it can be easily replicated irl if you hire ron jeremey and give him a bic lighter.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 26, 2012)

New chapter is out, with the team's first mission.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, at least those villains made sure to stick out so they could make for easy to locate targets. 

And as expected of Sanagi-san, her trump card was squashed. I thought that as a Rank C she could do more than control just one bug at a time, but I was sorely mistaken. 

As lame as the main protagonist powers appears to be, I was surprised at how well he was able to use it in his first real battle.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 26, 2012)

As of right now it really doesn't seem like Sanagi should be a Rank C. I guess it depends exactly how their ranking system works, but thus far Takara is much better at using his Rank E ability than Sanagi is at using her Rank C ability. Using the slipperiness of his gel to increase his speed was pretty damn cool.


----------



## 8 (Oct 26, 2012)

poor gloo-chan. he will be missed.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 26, 2012)

I think the ranks are based on potential rather than power. We're just seeing Takara overshoot his potential more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2012)

Decided to read the first chapter on a whim and I'm glad I did. Didn't take me long to find out this is based from a light novel as well. Since its from a LN series I'm somewhat shocked a manga started for this since the LN only has three volumes.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I think the ranks are based on potential rather than power. We're just seeing Takara overshoot his potential more.


I don't think so. Remember Raigo managed to improve her rank, and her ability was really weak when she was younger.

But of course Takara hasn't really been given the opportunity to explore the limits of his powers in order to get a fair ranking. He was just kind of resigned to a low rank because his ability _seems _useless.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 27, 2012)

Wrath said:


> I don't think so. Remember Raigo *managed to improve her rank, and her ability was really weak* when she was younger.
> 
> But of course Takara hasn't really been given the opportunity to explore the limits of his powers in order to get a fair ranking. He was just kind of resigned to a low rank because his ability _seems _useless.



That's what I just said 

But anyway, I see a powerup where he can solidify his gel. At that point, he can pretty much make anything out of gel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2012)

We get a double release today: Ch.6-7


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 12, 2012)

Not surprised Mikan's power is a double edged sword but I didn't think she was able to turn her own body into lightning. I just thought it was emitting lighting, kinda like Misaka Mikoto. 

His secret training may be a problem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing whether the group can actually exploit any possible weakness Mikan may have. The next chapter should be interesting.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 11, 2013)

His power disappeared and reappeared... perhaps it levelled up at the same time?


----------



## wibisana (Feb 11, 2013)

lol this shit is so funny


----------



## 8 (Feb 11, 2013)

i side with those elders. such a magnificent plan.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2013)

If his powers did level up, maybe he'll be able slide on the gel like Iceman


----------



## Wrath (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha, a Stranger celebrity and a celebrity among Strangers.


----------



## 8 (Mar 13, 2013)

i really thought that girl would scream. nice surprise when she didn't.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2013)

it's good that the party got "healer" (to be exact time reverse-r)
but things run too slow. I have not any slightest idea where will this manga going
tournament like?
adventure?
detective/hero like (Batman who chase bad guys)?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, the series still seem to be focusing on introducing characters and getting them accustomed to one another while allowing the male MC to build up his own personal harem. I'm also glad that they have a team mate that that can help in negating possible injuries. 

Now we just have to see what they plan to do with this team. I'm hoping for some interesting enemies at the very least and more info about strangers and how they can level up (if that's possible).


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

I wan't the MC to strengthen his ability some, at least to point where his ability is a legit threat and not just a small problem.


----------



## 8 (May 27, 2013)

i thought ruri was getting annoying. so i'm glad to know it was an act. 

can't wait to see this animated. with all the silly fanservice and gel flowing around. should be hilarious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

I know the male lead with a harem usually have girls throwing themselves at them for no particular reason but Ruri was an extreme case which is why it didn't come as shocking that it was all an act.


----------



## Blαck (May 27, 2013)

Damn Ruri is a spy? I was starting to like her and her ability was pretty cool


----------



## Blαck (Jun 29, 2013)

13
Ch.6

*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn, guess Aria isn't just smart, she's scary
Ch.6
Ch.6
Ch.6


Ch.6
Thing are getting interesting 
Ch.6
Ch.6
Ch.6
And now the bad guys
Ch.6
Ch.6


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Posting from an actual good site that doesn't reduce the quality of the pages or put needless watermarks on.
Ch.6


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Bleh... Might drop this soon, I had originally been reading it because it was a funny parody of battle shonen manga and superheroes, but this chapter, while still having a lot of comedic elements made it feel like the series might begin going in a very serious direction which is not what I wanted to read this for.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2013)

I guess it's reasonable to assume the more power you acquire the greater danger you would be in if their was a backlash. That would explain the two polar theories of how those stranger powers developed. 

Still I wonder why is Ruri particularly fixated on Takera?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 29, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I guess it's reasonable to assume the more power you acquire the greater danger you would be in if their was a backlash. That would explain the two polar theories of how those stranger powers developed.
> 
> *Still I wonder why is Ruri particularly fixated on Takera*?



Because he's the hero of justice 

On a serious note; maybe Takara has a older brother or someone Ruri is just obsessed with


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

14
Hitsugaya just attempted a sneak attack on Halibel and she was forced to enter an awkward position then she immediately composed herself, switched her blade to the other arm

*Spoiler*: __ 




Freaking Takara 
Critiquing an attack as it flies at him 

Golden Lion king 
Cool name, terrible ability.

Hmmm, I take that back GLK may not be completely useless. Gotta wait and see I guess


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll admit that being able to control the wind was always in my top 5 list of super powers I wish I could have


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'll admit that being able to control the wind was always in my top 5 list of super powers I wish I could have



For me Fire powers were always #1, though the gilr in this manga makes me rethink that


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 2, 2013)

i think either wind or an ability to summon animals would be cool.  

i think the teacher is or knows who is leading re birthday


----------



## Blαck (Sep 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Takara may not have the best ability but he sure is useful when it counts 

Gawd dammit Takara you slow bastard! Now Ruri is messing up the moment you could've had with Mikan


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 10, 2013)

Cool - just caught up today too. I need to say tho - I don't think I've ever been more dissapointed in a manga than I was with this when in chapter 10, Taka was dragged off to be a back up dancer, and did not end up performing on stage and splooging all over the place.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmmh...I wonder what Ruri plans on saying to Mikan given how Mikan feels guilty about failing to complete the mission?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2013)

Ch.16


*Spoiler*: __ 




Takera and his accidents


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2013)

^But it really wasn't his fault this time


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^But it really wasn't his fault this time




Dudes gotta get a handle on that, imagine what it's gonna be like when Electric Mikan falls for his charms


----------



## 8 (Oct 21, 2013)

i like how sanagi never gets bored his gel.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 21, 2013)

It looks like that "gel" is coming out in greater quantities every time.....


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 25, 2013)

Dat bluffing capabilities. Still the guy has some balls and some reasonable deductive capabilities a not so common trait amongst action ecchi MC (or really Shounen MC in general).

Clearly put his fantasising time to good use.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 1, 2014)

Chapter 18
Angel Densetsu


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The new guy's ability is pretty cool, looks like light manipulation or something


----------



## Rax (Jan 2, 2014)

Naw, I don't think it's that


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

19 is up
Ch.40


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kind of disappointed Takara didn't go beast mode on his ass, whether it would've been effective or not but I guess the rematch will happen some day


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2014)

Toya need a good ass kicking.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, we did get a inkling that takara's gel may evolve 


But a certain someone will be sad there's no gel when it happens...


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 8, 2014)

Ruri finally told the truth The constant claiming he's a hero is really getting annoying. Just like the first part of Naruto....

Time to read the LN's I guess


----------



## rajin (Mar 29, 2014)

*Rising x Rydeen 22 Raw*

*Fantasy Ch.200- Nagato*


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 12, 2014)

scan for chapter 20 is out

Ch.118


Looks like fire girl finally realizes she's really weak


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2014)

*Rising x Rydeen 23 and 24 Raw*
*Scan is out!*

*Scan is out!*


----------



## rajin (Jun 13, 2014)

*Rising x Rydeen 25 raw*
*yeah then she charges her arm with ligthining and uses a second unamed attack to cancel out the GT*

colour beautiful picture​


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2014)

The girl that gave her the boost, wonder if that's her only power?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2014)

23
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

It's fucking disgusting how this turned into a pure battle manga.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's fucking disgusting how this turned into a pure battle manga.



It still has it's comedic aspect though. It's just not as prominent anymore


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> It still has it's comedic aspect though. It's just not as prominent anymore



True, but the comedic moments are now so far in between.
I just loved it when it was a hilarious comedy harem manga with the occasional comedic fight about a dude who had the power to shoot cum out of his pores, while fighting alongside some actually powerful women.
Now the comedy and harem elements have been incredibly toned down to the point where they are barely even there and it's become identical to pretty much any other battle manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 22, 2014)

once this reaches 40 chaps expect an anime debut.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> once this reaches 40 chaps expect an anime debut.



Mmhm. The series has been incredibly popular from the get-go.
I do remember though, about two years ago back when the series was only a few chapters in I made a random claim just for the fuck of it on /a/ that the series was cancelled, and fucking everybody believed it, and even manga-updates updated the series as finished up until the next chapter came out.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 14, 2014)

Chapter 24 scan is out

Ch. 38


*Spoiler*: __ 



No surprise that she is the boss


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 15, 2014)

When, I had a feeling she would be one of the bad guys. But I didn't think it would be revealed so soon.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 19, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> once this reaches 40 chaps expect an anime debut.



Boy was I wrong, manga has ended at chapter 29. I guess it wasn't that popular which I can understand.


----------



## Rax (Oct 19, 2014)

It already ended?


----------



## 8 (Oct 20, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Boy was I wrong, manga has ended at chapter 29. I guess it wasn't that popular which I can understand.


this is originally a light novel which is still ongoing. so i guess there's still hope for an anime.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 20, 2014)

Good riddance. 
Series went to shit when it became a battle manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 20, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Good riddance.
> Series went to shit when it became a battle manga.



Even though they did turn it into a battle manga, they still didn't do it right.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 20, 2014)

8 said:


> this is originally a light novel which is still ongoing. so i guess there's still hope for an anime.



No need to.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2015)

Can be found here


----------



## Rax (Jan 14, 2015)

Reading now. :33


----------

